# 30 Unusual Items You Can Compost



## Christian_Homekeeper (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the list except for one item .... I don't think bird droppings or excrement of any kind should ever be composted ... at least not if you're planning on using the compost for a garden or other edible plants. Excrement can contain bacteria and fungus that you don't want in your food.
.-= Christian Homekeeper´s last blog ..Day 4 of Week 2 ~ Windows and Door Frames In The Living Room =-.


----------



## GreenerGreener (Jan 17, 2011)

Great list of things that can be composted and saved from the trash. I posted a smaller list on my blog here: https://greenergreener.com/7-things-you-never-knew-you-could-put-in-your-compost-bin/

I have a couple items not on your list. One of which might be tough for some people to carry out but is very beneficial for composting.


----------



## [email protected]_plates_makers (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the list of things that can be part of the compost pit. I hope there's a part2 for this one.


----------

